# Good resources newsletter?



## sammy84 (25 March 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a useful newsletter type service which provides updates on the Australian resource sector(i.e mining, O&G etc). I'm looking for something which doesn't only discuss company updates but also general industry updates/developments. Does anyone currently use any newsletters they could recommend? I'm happy to pay for such a service.

Thanks,
Sammy


----------

